
Ask HN: Creating Business Processes? - tmaly
When a company is young, everything seems chaotic.  As the company grows, it needs some type of business process to start to tame the chaos.<p>I am new to the topic of business processes, and I am curious what resources have helped you most when you first started learning about them and how to create them?
======
afeld7
A good free tool I've used is draw.io. comes without the bloat of MS Visio. As
for learning how to model business process, BPMN is always thrown around as
the standard but I've just used whatever visual representation is clearest for
your audience.

~~~
tmaly
I have used the draw.io plugin in Confluence.

Do you have an books you would recommend on the subject?

~~~
afeld7
I found 'The Basics of Process Mapping' by Robert Damelio quite useful when
starting out.

------
coo_dot_eco
I have some tools I have customized from experience around the Malcolm
Baldrige criteria (Linkage of Process, etc).

Ping me and I'll gladly share.

